# Uber taking 20% of our tips as well???



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Uber concedes the driver should be tipped. That's how come they've included it in the price.

So if the tip is included in the price of the ride, why does Uber get to take 20% of it? They should only get 20% of the NON-TIP portion of the fare. And so just like the safe ride BS that they take 100% of for background checks, there should be a percentage of the total fare set aside OFF THE TOP that Uber doesn't get to touch. And then from what remains we render unto Caesar that which is Caesar's. Otherwise, if they take 20% of the whole thing then they're taking 20% of the tip as well.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

UberTaxi has tip built in, not UberX.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> UberTaxi has tip built in, not UberX.


Where technically that may be correct (tip included vs. tip not necessary) that's merely an issue of semantics. I'd guess 90+% of passengers are riding with the understanding that a tip is included in the fare.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I wouldn't rate it that high. Many know it's not built in, and are just comfortable with not tipping.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> I wouldn't rate it that high. Many know it's not built in, and are just comfortable with not tipping.


It's true.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Most people are cheap. Some rejoice in their cheapness, like pigs rejoice in rolling in mud.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Most people are cheap. Some rejoice in their cheapness, like pigs rejoice in rolling in mud.


Where that may be true, and I'm sure there's nothing rich people like better than NOT tipping (Travis is supremely aware of this, almost like he has the same affliction) when I ask my friends abut it, the wide majority (meaning all) confuse the concepts of "tip not necessary" and "tip included."

I think it's because there's an assumption we have that the driver gets tipped, unlike let's say, your doctor. If a sign said no need to tip your doctor you would take it at face value. If the sign read no need to tip the pilot, you'd take it at face value because neither usually gets tipped.

But if you went to the comedy club and the sign said no need to tip the cocktail server, you would probably assume that some kind of tip is worked into the cover charge or the price of the drinks or whatever. But it's unlikely you would think oh how nice, the servers are all working for free tonight. If you found out they were working for free, even the cheapest among us would leave her a tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> I wouldn't rate it that high. Many know it's not built in, and are just comfortable with not tipping.


Okay, I'll give you it may be lower than 90 but I bet it's around 75-80. A good friend of mine and new Uber rider interpreted the tip not necessary to mean that it was included. He also thought 4 stars was a good rating.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Where that may be true, and I'm sure there's nothing rich people like better than NOT tipping (Travis is supremely aware of this, almost like he has the same affliction) when I ask my friends abut it, the wide majority (meaning all) confuse the concepts of "tip not necessary" and "tip included."
> 
> I think it's because there's an assumption we have that the driver gets tipped, unlike let's say, your doctor. If a sign said no need to tip your doctor you would take it at face value. If the sign read no need to tip the pilot, you'd take it at face value because neither usually gets tipped.
> 
> But if you went to the comedy club and the sign said no need to tip the cocktail server, you would probably assume that some kind of tip is worked into the cover charge or the price of the drinks or whatever. But it's unlikely you would think oh how nice, the servers are all working for free tonight. If you found out they were working for free, even the cheapest among us would leave her a tip.


That was well said, but I disagree. Even if the servers were working for free, the Mr. Pinks of this world would not tip.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> That was well said, but I disagree. Even if the servers were working for free, the Mr. Pinks of this world would not tip.


I used to work at Island's restaurant 25 years ago. Oh good lord it's been 25 years...

...

What was I saying? Does it even matter? Where's the morphine button?

Anyway, we had a deal where once a month they'd comp all the meals during lunch just for promotion but not tell the customer until after so they didn't order the house. You'd bring the bill to them and explain the meals on us today and blah blah blah and those people tipped like Rockefeller those days. They didn't have to, they could've left 15% or even 0% but it wasn't uncommon to have people leaving 50% of what the bill would've been. The point is, I think people in general are a little more generous than that. And I think if the company we contract with wasn't so adamant about selling "tip not necessary" the passengers would be considerably more generous.

There's a key difference I see and it's not what the customer has paid for the core service but it's that 25 years ago, people carried a lot more cash.

Having said that, we're all on the same page. Either uber or passenger needs to come up with some more $$$ or this free ride game won't last


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Where technically that may be correct (tip included vs. tip not necessary) that's merely an issue of semantics. I'd guess 90+% of passengers are riding with the understanding that a tip is included in the fare.


There are many passengers who are under the assumption tips are included, EDUCATE them.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> There are many passengers who are under the assumption tips are included, EDUCATE them.


Educate them but remember this ----> Even after you EDUCATE 90% still will not leave you a tip... Sad World we live in now!


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Most people are cheap. Some rejoice in their cheapness, like pigs rejoice in rolling in mud.


When I provide a professional quality service and I am not able to be PROFITABLE for that trip, I rate them accordingly. This platform gives you the ability to do so.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

That hasn't been my experience, I began looking at it differently this week and have received substantially higher frequency of gratuity.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> That hasn't been my experience, I began looking at it differently this week and have received substantially higher frequency of gratuity.


Higher Frequency --> Absolutely!

I am 5 star driver, I don't force tip conversation, when the door open slightly in conversation, I educate the UBER tip misconception, but in the end the compassionate will understand and tip --> but the fact is their is way more "NEW SCHOOL" than "OLD SCHOOL" riders... We do our best


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Higher Frequency --> Absolutely!
> 
> I am 5 star driver, I don't force tip conversation, when the door open slightly in conversation, I educate the UBER tip misconception, but in the end the compassionate will understand and tip --> but the fact is their is way more "NEW SCHOOL" than "OLD SCHOOL" riders... We do our best


I agree, Old school, I am all set new school I am learning. what service can I provide to a new school rider to get compensation. I am going to try Trip Cam next.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> I agree, Old school, I am all set new school I am learning. what service can I provide to a new school rider to get compensation. I am going to try Trip Cam next.


What is a "trip cam"?


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

That's what I said originally lmao, I am not good with tech, don't know how to add link google it check it out.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

dahhh, lol https://tripcam.com/

interesting, ty


----------

